# trying a new radio! baofeng UV-5R



## Dakine

I figured why not? if it works out well, I'll buy at least one more and start using them to populate various gear bags. If it's total crap, I'm only out a few bucks and I'll re-evaluate!

$35 dual band and $5 shipping, I think it's going to be an interesting addition to my kit and for the price point will deliver what I expect and much more


----------



## Geek999

Are you licensed? Remember you can listen without a license but you need a license to transmit.

Let us know your results.


----------



## LincTex

The BaoFeng UV-5R is not total crap.

Do some digging here, I have posted a *ton* of links and info about these radios.


----------



## jsriley5

Guess I'm a poor prepper I got a pair of em and have had em for a while but I did some initial messing around with em and then packed em up and put em away. I really do need to get em out and get em programmed so I can listen in and then I really need to get the tests taken and my license so I COULD broadcast if I wanted doubt I'll do much if any of that but who knows what kinds of interesting things may happen once I'm listening and might urge me to speak a bit. Maybe get the wife to test with me and we can play around with them some to familiarize before we might actually need em. If I ever get a "round tuit" I"ll letchall know how I like em. I can tell ya intitial examinations and such I was very pleased I have some experience with the handy talkies as a former police officer. I even have my old police radio around and I get stuff to get it going again and its already programmed with many chanels I bought the software and cable to change that some. Its only VHF (I think) though not dual band. but its also a full 5 watt. Brain cramp I"ll edit in the model and or brand when it hits me oh wait its a yaesu (think thats the spelling) v 10 or vx 10. wish I could find the keypad front plate and the 102 channel set up for it cheap but it will be fine at 20 chanels in only one band. Pretty sure I had my extra chanels progarmmed with the "dot" freq's like green black etc anyway rambling again so I quit


----------



## Geek999

There are references to these in other threads. Opinions differ, but they seem to be very inexpensive in comparison to anything else, so checking them out is worthwhile. I'd like to get some test results, perhaps compared to a brand name HT to really know what one gets for that price.


----------



## Dakine

Geek999 said:


> Are you licensed? Remember you can listen without a license but you need a license to transmit.
> 
> Let us know your results.


Yes, I am. I'm a tech.

I want to buy a mobile and mount that in the truck... and then enlist the aid of a buddy or two and run around and do some field tests.

For right now, I'm thinking 2 ppl side by side with the HT's while 1 person at the mobile. If the baofengs do the job, I'll buy 4 or 5 more of them and start putting them in all my bags and then I'll start buying the accessories for them too. If it works... SHIP IT!!!!

I keep spending tons of money tho and while it seems like "it's only $40 for the baofeng" ... yeah... but I just bought a generator, I just bought more silver, I just bought a bunch of stuff on amazon... meh


----------



## Dakine

Geek999 said:


> There are references to these in other threads. Opinions differ, but they seem to be very inexpensive in comparison to anything else, so checking them out is worthwhile. I'd like to get some test results, perhaps compared to a brand name HT to really know what one gets for that price.


I'm going to run a side by side test with my Yaesu FT-60

I've already got a Diamond SRHF40A for that so I'll buy another antenna for the baofeng an my intention is to run a series of tests.

With the rubber ducky. With the diamond antenna. On the repeater. On simplex.

side by side to test battery life.

can a Marine program the radio? we get a bad rap and people think we gnaw on or eat text books instead of reading them, but if I can program it, so can you... 

I cant wait to see how they compare! if it's favorable, I will be buying several more!


----------



## labotomi

I've used the open source software "chirp" to program Baofengs. It opens up a few more options than using the keypad. Definitely easier.


----------



## Geek999

Dakine said:


> Yes, I am. I'm a tech.
> 
> I want to buy a mobile and mount that in the truck... and then enlist the aid of a buddy or two and run around and do some field tests.
> 
> For right now, I'm thinking 2 ppl side by side with the HT's while 1 person at the mobile. If the baofengs do the job, I'll buy 4 or 5 more of them and start putting them in all my bags and then I'll start buying the accessories for them too. If it works... SHIP IT!!!!
> 
> I keep spending tons of money tho and while it seems like "it's only $40 for the baofeng" ... yeah... but I just bought a generator, I just bought more silver, I just bought a bunch of stuff on amazon... meh


Sounds like we are on the same track. I've got a mobile, but the truck is currently a project.


----------



## LincTex

http://www.miklor.com/uv5r/

http://hamgear.wordpress.com/2012/04/07/setting-up-and-programming-your-uv-5r/

http://www.universal-radio.com/catalog/ht/0205prgm.html

http://www.buytwowayradios.com/blog/2013/05/a_real_baofeng_uv-5r_owners_manual.aspx


----------



## helicopter5472

Dakine said:


> I figured why not? if it works out well, I'll buy at least one more and start using them to populate various gear bags. If it's total crap, I'm only out a few bucks and I'll re-evaluate!
> 
> $35 dual band and $5 shipping, I think it's going to be an interesting addition to my kit and for the price point will deliver what I expect and much more


So what site did you order them from, I looked at twowayradios.com they want $41.99 plus $14.95 for program cable shipping is more but that always varies...


----------



## Justaguy987

Amazon. Uv-5r 29.86 free shipping right now. There are several other models for about $10 more, not sure what all the differences are. 5R+, 5RA, 5RE, there might be more.


----------



## CulexPipiens

Justaguy987 said:


> Amazon. Uv-5r 29.86 free shipping right now. There are several other models for about $10 more, not sure what all the differences are. 5R+, 5RA, 5RE, there might be more.


From what I saw, mostly case differences. See http://forums.qrz.com/showthread.php?374064-Baofeng-UV-5R-models and http://www.miklor.com/uv5r/UV5R-FAQ.php for more details.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Besure an let us know what yall thin. I been lookin at em. Short range but would be handy ta have especially at that there price.


----------



## LincTex

For informational use only:


----------



## LincTex

http://www.worldwidedx.com/murs-frs-gmrs/143092-baofeng-uv-5r-2-way-radio.html

http://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/baofeng_uv5r/conversations/topics/22730

http://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/baofeng_uv5r/conversations/topics/18176

http://www.preparedham.com/forums/transceivers/baofeng-uv-5r!/15/

http://forums.radioreference.com/ne...0-baofeng-uv5r-best-frequencies-security.html

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_10_22/659381_Beofeng_uv_5r_for_a_jobsite.html

http://www.instructables.com/id/Program-the-Baofeng-UV-5RA-by-and-for-new-GMRS-lic/

http://www.whenshtf.com/threads/47405-Thinking-about-going-to-GMRS/page3

http://www.zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=94136

http://ba-marc.org/writeups/gmrs-frs-freq.htm


----------



## jerryk959

I own 3 of them. So far they have worked great. I used the CHIRP software to program them. 2 have FRS and MURS frequencies in them and the third has ham, FRS and MURS (licensed extra class here). I have also used them for motorcycle communications as well.


----------



## LincTex

jerryk959 said:


> I have also used them for motorcycle communications as well.


On what freq?


----------



## Dakine

LincTex said:


> On what freq?


I'm wondering if thats the wrong question, unless you want to contact him directly?

I've seen helmet mounts for HT's, mostly for full helmets that sportbikes use, those little plastic lids the cruisers wear... not so much.

I personally would not want to be distracted by chatter while canyon carving, but I have a 1 track mind, focus on staying alive while my right hand continues to roll the throttle back. Other people are more skilled


----------



## LincTex

I was actually thinking "bike-to-bike". 

I hadn't thought of trying to work 2meter while riding - - I agree, that would be far too distracting.


----------



## jerryk959

LincTex said:


> I was actually thinking "bike-to-bike". I hadn't thought of trying to work 2meter while riding - - I agree, that would be far too distracting.


When riding with my club, we use FRS channels to communicate bike to bike. When riding alone, I'm usually on the local ham repeaters. There are times when I just turn everything off and just ride!


----------



## bountyhunter26

I have 2 Baofeng UV-B5 radios. So far they are excellent little radios. But, I also have 5 other Yaesu radios. They are an excellent radio for the entry level beginners. They are a very economical radios. I have less than $150 tied up in both radios that includes mics, better antennas. The rubber duck/stock antenna just isnt that good. But, still a good radio.


----------



## TheLazyL

Reading the comments I'm tempted to purchase a few. The only drawback I see is they require Li-ion batteries. 

My personal SHTF scenario requires all portable electronic devises to be powered by AA or AAA batteries.


----------



## labotomi

TheLazyL said:


> Reading the comments I'm tempted to purchase a few. The only drawback I see is they require Li-ion batteries.
> 
> My personal SHTF scenario requires all portable electronic devises to be powered by AA or AAA batteries.


They make cases that allow the use of AAA batteries


----------



## TheLazyL

labotomi said:


> They make cases that allow the use of AAA batteries


Good to know!

Looks like I'll have to rework by prep budget to include these radios...


----------



## Commprepper

You can get the UV5R online for $35 each. I bought 5 with the extended capacity batteries. I did notice a problem with the extended batteries in UHF mode. 3 of the 5 radios have a pronounced hum on UHF with the large capacity batteries. Other than that for $35 you can't beat them. When you program from your computer it also opens the radio to transmit on all non ham bands also.


----------



## LincTex

Commprepper said:


> When you program from your computer it also opens the radio to transmit on all non ham bands also.


That is another reason why they are so dang popular.

Legal or not, the capability to do so is pretty cool.


----------



## NaeKid

I also have a Baofeng radio that is programmed to talk with the local RCMP-detatchments, hook into the HAM-repeaters and programmed for FRS as well. I do have my HAM-licence, so I am good to go, I just don't know what all to do with it as I am still a total newbie where HAM is concerned .. :ignore:


----------



## NaeKid

jerryk959 said:


> I own 3 of them. So far they have worked great. I used the CHIRP software to program them. 2 have FRS and MURS frequencies in them and the third has ham, FRS and MURS (licensed extra class here). I have also used them for motorcycle communications as well.


I just downloaded that CHIRP-software so that I can program my radio - is there anything that I need to know before I start to play with it?

If it matters, I got my download link from http://www.miklor.com/HT/HT-CHIRP.php and more information about my UV-5r from http://www.miklor.com/uv5r/http://www.miklor.com/uv5r/


----------



## labotomi

NaeKid said:


> I just downloaded that CHIRP-software so that I can program my radio - is there anything that I need to know before I start to play with it?
> 
> If it matters, I got my download link from http://www.miklor.com/HT/HT-CHIRP.php and more information about my UV-5r from http://www.miklor.com/uv5r/http://www.miklor.com/uv5r/


Incase you don't have it. From the :quote: Chinese radio documentation project :quote:
http://radiodoc.github.io/browse.html

Here's an index UV-5R programming software and information
http://kc9hi.dyndns.org/uv5r/programming/


----------



## rb5family

The Springfield Missouri Stake, (LDS), are using the Beufang radio system with great results. We are conducting a large Tech class on 18 February, about 40 future operators. Almost all of them are or will be using that radio. 

KG0TA


----------



## Outpost

NaeKid said:


> I just downloaded that CHIRP-software so that I can program my radio - is there anything that I need to know before I start to play with it?


I run Linux, so the CHIRP program is what i use for mine, as well as my Icoms. The link labotomi put up is where I got my copy.

I'm licensed for GMRS, and have mine programmed for GMRS, FRS, MURS, and receive-only for our NOAA frequencies. (I was really pleasantly surprised with the reception for NOAA) The problem is that the radios aren't FCC type-accepted, and they *can* be programmed for frequencies outside what I'm authorized to use (not a HAM), so *technically* even though I keep them on the legal channels, I'm probably not quite in compliance using them...

The wife and I keep them in our vehicle-bags in case we need close-proximity communications in an emergency. We actually use the cheap little bubble-packs on FRS for normal car-to-car stuff, and the Icoms on GMRS for those times when we're traveling, but could be farther than a mile apart.

For the money though, I find the 5Rs are a real decent radio, and the CHIRP program is super-simple to use! The radios take the programming *very* well!

-regards


----------



## sgtusmc98

Being ignorant about frequencies, are there frequencies on this radio that can be used without a ham liscence?


----------



## Geek999

sgtusmc98 said:


> Being ignorant about frequencies, are there frequencies on this radio that can be used without a ham liscence?


You might be able to get CB frequencies to work, but you'd be better off with a CB radio if you aren't a HAM.

Getting a HAM license is very easy and highly recommended.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Geek999 said:


> You might be able to get CB frequencies to work, but you'd be better off with a CB radio if you aren't a HAM. Getting a HAM license is very easy and highly recommended.


I'd like to get a ham license but I also want to use them at my place for communication with my wife and she won't get licensed.


----------



## sgtusmc98

I'd like to get licensed but my wife won't and I would like to use them at my place.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Didn't mean to be repetitive there! Oops!


----------



## Dakine

depending on the use scenarios you have in mind you might still be able to work something out. As far as I know, the ham radios can be programed to use the same freq's that GMRS radios use. 

Unless the use scenario requires her to use a repeater or anything else that would be limited to the ham license, she could still transmit on GMRS and you'd have full features of a ham unit available to you at the same time on your HT.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Ok thank you, I have wanted hand held radios for us for a while (dinner call) but would like to get into ham as well, sounds like they could be some good duel purpose radios especially for the price.


----------



## Geek999

sgtusmc98 said:


> I'd like to get licensed but my wife won't and I would like to use them at my place.


Well, if you get licensed you can transmit. She can listen. Perhaps that will frustrate her enough for her to get licensed?


----------



## Outpost

Geek999 said:


> You might be able to get CB frequencies to work, but you'd be better off with a CB radio if you aren't a HAM.
> 
> Getting a HAM license is very easy and highly recommended.


Not on the 5R.
They go down to about 136 MHz. CB is 27MHz.

They can be programmed for GMRS (requires a license, but it covers the entire household) and MURS (no license required). They also *can* be programmed for FRS, but the power doesn't really go down low enough to be "proper".

It'll do a whole bunch of other frequencies, but you really should stick to a few like the ones mentioned above unless you're licensed for the rest. (It's just the polite thing to do!)

Still, in a SHTF scenario, "Uncle Chuck" is going to be your least concern....


----------



## Geek999

A lot of the HTs will allow you to listen on frequencies outside the transmit range. I guess that doesn't apply here.


----------

